# INxP



## tombo

I've been on these forums for a while and I am decently familiar with cognitive functions and typing. My question is basically this: is it possible to be able to use two opposing functions equally well?

I always type as an INTP, and I relate strongly to almost everything I've read regarding INTPs and what gets talked about on the INTP forums. However, I think I usually skew my test results with regards to Thinking vs Feeling. I value thinking more than feeling, and so tend to answer so as to be typed as a thinker. However, if I am completely honest with myself (which is difficult because my sense of self is relatively weak) when answering with regards to my actual behavior and experience, I consistently receive nearly equal scores for Thinking and Feeling. This is for both MBTI tests and cognitive function tests.

For instance, I took the cognitive functions test on keys2cognition.com last night, trying to be completely honest, and my Ti and Fi scores were within .2 of each other (41.1 and 40.9 or something like that). My Ne was higher than both, and my Te and Fe were equally low. It's basically a toss up between INTP and INFP for me.

I do feel deeply, but because I value abstract (introverted) thinking more, I suppress my feeling side and it can take some digging to reach it. But, after sufficient digging I can be more of a feeling, emotional type and can suppress my thinking if I want to. 

There is no question about my I, N, or P. I and P usually come out as my two highest scores, with N being a bit less preferred relatively speaking, and T/F being consistently very close.

So, in saying that I value thinking more, am I answering my own question? Because I've also read that INFPs always think in terms of value. I mean, it's possible that I do naturally prefer feeling more, but I have come to value the practically of thinking and so keep my mind busy enough with thinking to cover up my feeling side. 

I'm not greatly concerned about this because as soon as I apply any specific label to myself (for example, being a thinker or INTP) I tend to adopt the qualities of that label, which can be limiting at times. I'm just interested to know if anyone can shed any light on this situation. Oh, I also consistently type as 9 on the Enneagram with 5 being extremely close behind (nearly equal).


----------



## vel

No it is not possible to have high profeciency of both Ti and Fi. These functions are opposite of each other and you can't really juggle through them. Ti drops the value of individual to zero, hence all the darkish self-deprecating humor INTPs exhibit. Fi does something very opposite and in your thinking elevates your value very high. Hence INFPs tend to think that people are very valuable, including themselves. Both functions are actually about value but they point in opposite directions. If my explanation hasn't been sufficient this is further covered in this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/3074-ti-v-fi-closer-look.html

Have you considered that you may be an ENTP? They find it much easier to access their emotions than INTPs but they still use extraverted emotions Fe, not Fi. The thinking function Ti and feeling function Fe are close on their cognitive ladder so they more frequently switch between the two unlike INTPs who spend most of their time using Ti and occasionally Fe but feel drained by the later.


----------



## subxer0

i took that test and it came out like this:
check sig

so i know where your coming from, with the INxP thing, i relate. though, i have no more answers to offer except the sig lol.


----------



## tenthousandopenbooks

vel said:


> No it is not possible to have high profeciency of both Ti and Fi. These functions are opposite of each other and you can't really juggle through them.


I will disclaim that I am not well-versed in the cognitive functions, and that I have only a minimal understanding of how they work/work together.

However, I am another INTP in tombo's boat. I always test highly INTP, with I and N almost or at 100%, T preference strong, and P usually around 25%. I agree with most of the INTP descriptions and don't agree with more of the aspects of any type. But I think some the best INTP descriptions are the ones which admit INTPs are not cold hearted monsters, but also have a soft side for humanity. I took the Keys 2 Cognition test after reading the original post, and my highest functions were Ti, then Fi. Next highest was Ne.

So maybe it is possible.


----------



## Herp

Not really. Ti and Fi are functions of judgement focused within the self. While Ti thinks in terms of personal logic, disregarding ethics and group values, Fi thinks in terms of personal values, disregarding logic and group demands. If a person happened to be profficient in both Ti and Fi, it would have no way to judge taking into account the real world, objective data.

What happens in those tests, actually, is that is noted a huge aversion for your vulnerable functions of the conscious personality. According to Beebe, the tertiary, inferior, trickster and demon functions are vulnerable functions(the first two being conscious, the latter being unconscious), while the dominant, auxiliary, opposing personality and the senex are confident functions(Again, the first two are conscious, while the second are unconscious).

Reminding that Fi is the opposing personality (5th function) of the INTPs, It would be acceptable to expect it coming slightly higher than the 5th position per se. But that doesn't mean that a person is proeficient in Fi, but rather accepts the use of Fi than Fe. Also, tailoring this to the killabee's results, as Ne is the only extroverted function being accepted of his supposed type, it's results surpasses Ti's.

Also, it should be noted that thinking dominants will relate first to the function that share the same preference (hence the high Te scores) and same attitude (Hence the high Fi scores) with theirs.

That test isn't objectively measuring the use of functions of an individual. Keep in mind that this is a test, and therefore, is subjected to the accuracy of the self-evaluation of the taker. Fighting the dominant preference and attitude, it's very unlikely that the inferior function would score the 4th place. Also, the opposing personality, while being opposite in terms of preference, shares the attitude with the dominant function, and therefore, it's easier for the taker to relate.

I wouldn't say that tests should be banned altogether, but instead, I say that tests shouldn't be taken as a way to be sure of one type. If I recall right, the MBTI is applied in two steps. The first step is the test, where the person will report it's preferences regarding the dichotomies. With this, this person has their _reported type_. But after the test, there is a process of discussion of the results and learning about the dichotomies to find the most possible type. Then, this person is likely to have their _best fit type_.

References: http://www.erictb.info/archetypes.html


----------



## tombo

tenthousandopenbooks said:


> I will disclaim that I am not well-versed in the cognitive functions, and that I have only a minimal understanding of how they work/work together.
> 
> However, I am another INTP in tombo's boat. I always test highly INTP, with I and N almost or at 100%, T preference strong, and P usually around 25%. I agree with most of the INTP descriptions and don't agree with more of the aspects of any type. But I think some the best INTP descriptions are the ones which admit INTPs are not cold hearted monsters, but also have a soft side for humanity. I took the Keys 2 Cognition test after reading the original post, and my highest functions were Ti, then Fi. Next highest was Ne.
> 
> So maybe it is possible.


Hey thanks for weighing in. I agree with you completely about the descriptions; I tend to get hung up on how they pigeonhole INTPs as cold, rational people that don't consider the human element of things. I am pretty logical, but in my opinion logic and rational thinking need to be used with human well-being in mind. Often times strict logical thinking applied to something is dehumanizing, which is silly because logic is just another tool used by.... humans.


----------



## vel

tenthousandopenbooks said:


> I will disclaim that I am not well-versed in the cognitive functions, and that I have only a minimal understanding of how they work/work together.
> 
> However, I am another INTP in tombo's boat. I always test highly INTP, with I and N almost or at 100%, T preference strong, and P usually around 25%. I agree with most of the INTP descriptions and don't agree with more of the aspects of any type. But I think some the best INTP descriptions are the ones which admit INTPs are not cold hearted monsters, but also have a soft side for humanity. I took the Keys 2 Cognition test after reading the original post, and my highest functions were Ti, then Fi. Next highest was Ne.
> 
> So maybe it is possible.


The uncertainly that INTPs seem to have with considering that they might be feelers seems to stem from the fact that majority of them do not understand what T-F dichotomies really represent. T and F have to do with how much value your mentally assign to yourself or other people, best way I can describe it is "value as a human being". Pure 100% T drops this value to zero. Pure 100% F elevates this value to 100%. For INTPs the logical T function is introverted, which means that they mentally drop their own value to zero. This leads to an impersonal view of the world, nihilism, self-critical attitude, wondering why would anybody even want to date or love you, etc. all very common attitudes expressed on INTP forum. Majority people of course are not 100% T or F but score somewhere along the scale between the two - thinkers score closer to T and feelers closer to F. Most of INTPs are of course not deprived of their F function, but the feeling is extraverted feeling Fe, and as you noted they have a "soft side" for other people and humanity (contrary to this, Fi is like having a "soft side" for yourself instead of being self critical).

The mistake that is made here is that people try to associate all kinds of feelings with the F function. If they find themselves feeling bored, or angry, or elated, or passionate about their project, or mistrustful, or nostalgic, they start wondering whether they might be feelers because they associate all these with F and especially Fi the introverted feeling. But in MBTI system the F function represents only particular kind of feeling, or mindset would be the most accurate way to describe it, and not all feelings one can potentially have.


----------



## tombo

vel said:


> The uncertainly that INTPs seem to have with considering that they might be feelers seems to stem from the fact that majority of them do not understand what T-F dichotomies really represent. T and F have to do with how much value your mentally assign to yourself or other people, best way I can describe it is "value as a human being". Pure 100% T drops this value to zero. Pure 100% F elevates this value to 100%. For INTPs the logical T function is introverted, which means that they mentally drop their own value to zero. This leads to an impersonal view of the world, nihilism, self-critical attitude, wondering why would anybody even want to date or love you, etc. all very common attitudes expressed on INTP forum. Majority people of course are not 100% T or F but score somewhere along the scale between the two - thinkers score closer to T and feelers closer to F. Most of INTPs are of course not deprived of their F function, but the feeling is extraverted feeling Fe, and as you noted they have a "soft side" for other people and humanity (contrary to this, Fi is like having a "soft side" for yourself instead of being self critical).
> 
> The mistake that is made here is that people try to associate all kinds of feelings with the F function. If they find themselves feeling bored, or angry, or elated, or passionate about their project, or mistrustful, or nostalgic, they start wondering whether they might be feelers because they associate all these with F and especially Fi the introverted feeling. But in MBTI system the F function represents only particular kind of feeling, or mindset would be the most accurate way to describe it, and not all feelings one can potentially have.


Thanks vel this was very helpful. I can confidently say I'm an INTP.


----------



## tenthousandopenbooks

vel said:


> The uncertainly that INTPs seem to have with considering that they might be feelers seems to stem from the fact that majority of them do not understand what T-F dichotomies really represent. T and F have to do with how much value your mentally assign to yourself or other people, best way I can describe it is "value as a human being". Pure 100% T drops this value to zero. Pure 100% F elevates this value to 100%. For INTPs the logical T function is introverted, which means that they mentally drop their own value to zero. This leads to an impersonal view of the world, nihilism, self-critical attitude, wondering why would anybody even want to date or love you, etc. all very common attitudes expressed on INTP forum. Majority people of course are not 100% T or F but score somewhere along the scale between the two - thinkers score closer to T and feelers closer to F. Most of INTPs are of course not deprived of their F function, but the feeling is extraverted feeling Fe, and as you noted they have a "soft side" for other people and humanity (contrary to this, Fi is like having a "soft side" for yourself instead of being self critical).
> 
> The mistake that is made here is that people try to associate all kinds of feelings with the F function. If they find themselves feeling bored, or angry, or elated, or passionate about their project, or mistrustful, or nostalgic, they start wondering whether they might be feelers because they associate all these with F and especially Fi the introverted feeling. But in MBTI system the F function represents only particular kind of feeling, or mindset would be the most accurate way to describe it, and not all feelings one can potentially have.


As I said, I'm quite new at this (see post count). I came here to discuss it, try to add input where I can, and, most importantly, understand it (see MBTI type). I appreciate your help. I know I'll be at this for a while.


----------



## Herp

vel said:


> The mistake that is made here is that people try to associate all kinds of feelings with the F function. If they find themselves feeling bored, or angry, or elated, or passionate about their project, or mistrustful, or nostalgic, they start wondering whether they might be feelers because they associate all these with F and especially Fi the introverted feeling. But in MBTI system the F function represents only particular kind of feeling, or mindset would be the most accurate way to describe it, and not all feelings one can potentially have.


Good point, vel. People associate _feeling_ with _emotion_, which is not true in MBTI. Thinkers are primarily logic-based, while feelers are value-based. Yet, both can experience logic and emotion, as they're not exclusive, but like you said in your post, if they're using logic as a tool for the self (Ti), it excludes using values as a tool for the self (Fi), and instead, uses values as a tool for the world (Fe).


----------



## Unfey

Don't worry, you're a Thinker.

Probably the most defining difference between INTPs and INFPs is that the second one DOES have a profoundly strong sense of self. The INFP's intelligence is geared toward philosophical thinking and self-awareness and understanding, whereas the INTP's intelligence is more geared toward problem-solving and creative inventiveness. Thinkers tend to be more distant from their own emotions-- that doesn't mean they don't _have _emotions. 

Your desire to be "completely honest" in your test-taking which ended in your nearly equal designations of F and T is also a strong sign of being a Thinker.


----------



## Curt

I do not believe that the statement "_No it is not possible to have high profeciency of both Ti and Fi_" is on point. For us INXPs it isn't about having a _highly_ profecient Ti _and _Fi but having an equal proficiency in the two. 

_The following is my own personality analysis - please jusge for yourselves whether I am INTP, INFP, or INXP:_

As an *INXP,* my primary mode of living is focused internally, where I deal with things according to how they _rationally_ and _logically_ (INTP) fit into my _personal value system _(INFP)_._ I also base my values upon what is most logically and rationally (INTP) in adherence with my worldview which has an equally powerful feeling-based perspective (INFP). 

Alone, my INFP characteristics dominate. Amongst others, my INTP characteristics dominate. However, on a grand scale, my INTP proclivities are fine-tuned to match my INFP values. My love of learning, theories, answers, building knowledge, logic, etc. (INTP) all primarily serve to further both my religious and secular _value_ systems (INFP).

My fundamental desire in life focuses on making the world a better place for people (INFP). My work life, however, revolves around computers and also structuring knowledge management (INTP). However, I prefer interaction and training (fort that teaching/helping aspect) whereas many INTPs prefer sitting in a server with little human interaction. Like an INFP, I am into self-improvement/exploration books, videos, etc. and strive to find out the deeper meanings of life (e.g. What is my purpose? How can I best serve humanity?). Group interaction drains me, I much prefer quite/down time and solitude unless it is to help others.

I am an idealists based upon the characteristics found in many INFP descriptions. And yet, my mind is constantly working to generate new theories or to prove/disprove existing ones and to reaffirm the logic behind my core values and beliefs. I approach problems/theories with enthusiasm and skepticism, often ignoring (or not limiting myself to) existing rules and opinions and defining my own resolution approach. I seek logical explanations and patterns for anything that interests me like an INTP. I am objectively critical in my analysis but, like an INFP, I think much about how my delivery will affect the peace and unity within a group (quite unlike the average INTP), especially when amongst those I respect. Like INTPs, I love new ideas, and become very excited over abstractions and theories, loving to discuss with others (thus appearing dreamy and distant - spending a lot of time inside their minds). However, I also enjoy playing the diplomat and helping to solve personal problems and working out interpersonal disputes. I also like to explore the more intrapersonal and interpersonal matters of life with others. 

Regarding decisions, if it is a decision that I really do not care about, my INFP side dominates (I consider the feelings and wants of others and base my decision on that). For any decision that is mainly emotional or pleasure-based (e.g. where to go for vacation, what to do for entertainment, which novel to read), my INFP side likewise dominates. However, for any issue of relevance, for any issue that pertains to my core beliefs and values, my INTP side definitely dominates. For _core value matters_, I see no basis for personal subjectivity or feelings if they run counter to the facts. However, I will craft and temper my delivery to take into account the emotional needs of others.

Unlike many INTPs, I have no “difficulty giving the warmth and support that is sometimes necessary in intimate relationships” a la the INTP. However, once I experience emotional burnout from dealing with the excessive problems of others, or from a lack of emotional reciprocity, my INTP side kicks-in and I begin to cease to value attending to other person’s needs or feelings. Likewise, especially when under stress (particularly, frustration-based stress), I can definitely become overly critical and sarcastic with others as can the straight INTP.

Like an INFP my personal interests revolve around writing and the social/religious services. I love furthering the unity amongst groups of my _personal_ peers (friends and family), and work to do so, but not at the expense of my core values or my rational/logical (real or perceived) understanding of things. Truth is paramount over unity but unity is highly valued nonetheless and I will seek to find a way to mediate without compromise.

I have had people reads descriptions of both INTPs and INFPS and they have confirmed that I am right dead in the middle (about 75% of each description fits me). Every test that I have taken on the matter (including those administered by professionals) has come out either 50/50 or 60/40 / 40/60. This has spanned decades and several tests and I am quite sure that I am not working the results to get placed in the middle (as some have suggested).

So with this lengthy post that few will read [;-)] I will leave it to you to decide whether I am INFP, INTP, or INXP.



vel said:


> No it is not possible to have high profeciency of both Ti and Fi. These functions are opposite of each other and you can't really juggle through them. Ti drops the value of individual to zero, hence all the darkish self-deprecating humor INTPs exhibit. Fi does something very opposite and in your thinking elevates your value very high. Hence INFPs tend to think that people are very valuable, including themselves. Both functions are actually about value but they point in opposite directions. If my explanation hasn't been sufficient this is further covered in this thread:
> 
> Have you considered that you may be an ENTP? They find it much easier to access their emotions than INTPs but they still use extraverted emotions Fe, not Fi. The thinking function Ti and feeling function Fe are close on their cognitive ladder so they more frequently switch between the two unlike INTPs who spend most of their time using Ti and occasionally Fe but feel drained by the later.


----------

